
Ask HN: Where are the best online programing courses? - Mefis
Looking in particular for SQL and RStudio courses, but would be interesting to know where the best materials overall are these days, free or otherwise.<p>I was pretty underwhelmed by Coursera&#x27;s Duke SQL course.
======
samzer
For SQL, CodeAcademy is good.
[https://www.codecademy.com/catalog/language/sql](https://www.codecademy.com/catalog/language/sql)

For R, [http://tryr.codeschool.com/](http://tryr.codeschool.com/)

For RStudio, just download and explore. You'll learn the essentials of using
it in no time.

~~~
Mefis
Thank you

